# Reverse electroplate



## Natez (Jan 12, 2022)

I am very new to this but i have been trying to reverse electroplate ingots i made that are 15%silver 80%copper and 5% phosphorus... it doesn't seem to be going great... the "silver" i get and melt down still has a copperish gray look and the ss dish i used got holes eaten into it i am trying to get the silver and cupell it to almost pure... any help would be appreciated thatnks


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 12, 2022)

Natez said:


> I am very new to this but i have been trying to reverse electroplate ingots i made that are 15%silver 80%copper and 5% phosphorus... it doesn't seem to be going great... the "silver" i get and melt down still has a copperish gray look and the ss dish i used got holes eaten into it i am trying to get the silver and cupell it to almost pure... any help would be appreciated thatnks


You will need to clean up your silver first.
A silver cell should have 90%+ purity first.
Refine your silver with other means and then go to the silver cell.
And make sure you have good connection to your anode and cathode.


----------



## Natez (Jan 13, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> You will need to clean up your silver first.
> A silver cell should have 90%+ purity first.
> Refine your silver with other means and then go to the silver cell.
> And make sure you have good connection to your anode and cathode.


What are other ways to clean it up? I was thinking this was away to get it closer so i could cupell the rest


----------



## nickvc (Jan 13, 2022)

Your biggest problem is the copper, it’s too high for a silver cell and too low for a copper one .
You could try AP but I would remelt the bars into flakes and if you have more of this material do not melt it, the other alternative is to use the bars for cementation of the silver from a silver nitrate solution which would be a free process as the silver would drop out and the copper would be consumed .


----------



## Natez (Jan 13, 2022)

nickvc said:


> Your biggest problem is the copper, it’s too high for a silver cell and too low for a copper one .
> You could try AP but I would remelt the bars into flakes and if you have more of this material do not melt it, the other alternative is to use the bars for cementation of the silver from a silver nitrate solution which would be a free process as the silver would drop out and the copper would be consumed .


What is AP and where could i research the silver nitrate solution method


----------



## Swissgoldrefiner (Jan 13, 2022)

Why you dont use nitric acid to dissolve it and then cement the silver or go trought silver chloride?


----------



## Natez (Jan 13, 2022)

Swissgoldrefiner said:


> Why you dont use nitric acid to dissolve it and then cement the silver or go trought silver chloride?


Nitric acid is expensive and not to sure where to get it i have muriatic acid...


----------



## butcher (Jan 13, 2022)

Natez, Is this silver brazing or rod? It is the same composition of some types.

If it is in rod form and marked it may be worth more as it is.

I would consider adding copper to bring the copper content up and then running it through a copper-electrowinning cell using copper sulfate as the electrolyte.

It is more trouble than using nitric.


----------



## Natez (Jan 14, 2022)

butcher said:


> Natez, Is this silver brazing or rod? It is the same composition of some types.
> 
> If it is in rod form and marked it may be worth more as it is.
> 
> ...


It is tiny scraps of brazing rod yes... where could i read up on a copper-electrowinning cell


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 14, 2022)

Natez said:


> It is tiny scraps of brazing rod yes... where could i read up on a copper-electrowinning cell


Here in this forum.
Just search for copper cell and you will have plenty of information.


----------

